# تصنيف النظم المختلفه لحقن الوقود الاليكتروني شيق جدا



## محمود مشيمش (28 أبريل 2010)

يمكن تصنيف النظم المختلفة لحقن الوقود بعدة طرق كالتالي:​​​​1- حسب طريقة المتبعة لحقن الوقود
‌أ. Mechanicalحقن ميكانيكي
‌ب.  Electro-Mechanicalحقن اليكترو- ميكانيكي
‌ج. fuel injection (EFI) حقن إليكتروني  Electronic

2- حسب شكل الوقود المحقون
‌أ. Continuous fuel injection (CFI) مستمر
‌ب. Intermittentمتقطع

3- مكان حقن الوقود
أ‌.مركزي Center
- حقن في الخانق  Throttle body injection (TBI) 
- حقن في فتحة السحب Port fuel injection (PFI)
ب‌. متعدد النقاط  Multi-point injection (MPFI)
- بالترتيب Sequential
- بالمجموعBatched 
- في نفس الوقت Simultaneous
ج. حقن مباشر Direct injection (DI)

4-  التطور الزمني
أ‌. – جيترونيك (دي, كي, إل, مونو- جيترونيك), التحكم في حقن الوقود.
ب. – موترونيك (أم, كي أي, مونو- مترنيك), دمج التحكم في حقن الوقود والإشعال.

النظم المختلفة لحقن الوقود:

نظام الحقن بالخانق Throttle body injection:
(هذا النظام يعرف أيضاً حقن أحادي النقطة single point injection, أو حقن وقود مركزي central fuel injection).
العديد من الأنظمة التي ظهرت في البداية كانت حقن بالخانق throttle body injection (TBI) systems والتي كان يتم فيها الحقن في الخانق فوق صمام الخانق, في نفس مكان دخول الوقود عن طريق المغذي. هذا النظام أطلقت عليه شركة جنرال موتورز أسم TBI, وأطلقت عليه شركة فورد أسم CFI (continuous fuel injection). المحركات المجهزة بنظام حقن في الخانق تحولت تدريجياً إلى حقن في فتحة السحب  port fuel injection (PFI) systems, والذي تكون فيه البخاخات مركبة على فتحة السحب للاسطوانات.

نظام الحقن المركزي في مجمع السحب Central port injection (CPI):
قامت شركة جنرال موتورز بتطوير هذا النظام والذي قد يطلق عليه نظام حقن الوقود المركزي central port fuel injection (CPFI). هذا النظام يستخدم أنابيب تمتد من الحقن المركزي لتوصيل الوقود عند كل فتحة سحب بدلاً من الخانق. وفي هذا النظام يتم حقن الوقود بشكل مستمر لجميع الفتحات نفس الوقت, وهي طريقة غير مثلى.
​ 
نظام متعدد- نقاط حقن الوقود Multi-point fuel injection (MPFI):
(هذا النظام يعرف أيضاُ ب حقن وقود متعدد الفتحات Multi-port fuel injection, أو حقن وقود بالتتابع sequential fuel injection).
في هذا النظام يتم حقن الوقود في فتحات السحب ما قبل صمام السحب بدلاً من النقطة المركزية في مجمع السحب. هذا النظام يمكن أن يكون بالترتيب sequential, والذي فيه الحقن يتزامن مع كل شوط سحب لكل أسطوانة. أو يكون بالمجموع batched, والذي فيه الحقن يكون لجميع الاسطوانات وبدون توافق مع أي من شوط السحب لأي اسطوانة. أو يكون في نفس الوقت simultaneous, والذي يكون فيه الحقن في نفس الوقت لجميع الاسطوانات.

نظام الحقن المباشر Direct injection (DI):
(ويسمى أيضاً حقن مباشر للبنزين gasoline direct injection (GDI))
بعض السيارات الحديثة تستخدم الحقن المباشر. وهو حقن متعدد النقاط والحاقن مركب داخل غرفة الاحتراق. وهذا النظام أكثر تحكم للعادم بإلغائه الجزء المبلل بمجمع السحب.

نظم الحقن لشركة بوش:
وقد قامت شركة بوش Bosch من جانبها بتطوير نظام حقن الوقود للبنزين, خلال عدة أنظمة للحقن, كما قامت بتطوير نظام يجمع بين نظام الحقن ونظام الإشعال في نظام أطلقت عليه نظام موترونيك لإدارة المحرك Motronic هذا النظام يعمل على التوافق بين الحقن والإشعال وتحسين عوامل التحكم في النظامين مع الأخذ بمتطلبات إجراءات الاحتراق.


----------



## سمير شربك (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخي محمود وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ لك اخ محمود وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عثمان الدشين (12 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع جميل جدا ومفيد يا باشمهندس


----------



## black88star (13 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير 
عوافي


----------



## محمد أبو حطب (5 يناير 2011)

مشكورين جدا علي هل المجهودات العظيمة وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## nazier mahadi (6 مارس 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير واحسان


----------



## sayed .khersto (6 مارس 2012)

مشكور جدا اخى محمود اكيد الموضوع شيق ومفيد جزاك اللة بة خير واعطاك المزيد من علمة.


----------



## مهدي البريهي (21 مارس 2012)

مشكور جدا اخي العزيز وننتظر المزيد


----------



## bader_m (22 مارس 2012)

وعليكم السلام 
اشكرك على الموضوع القيم و المفيد 
واذا تسمح لي ببعض الصور التوضحية 
tbi 


مشاهدة المرفق 79106


ونظام pfi 


مشاهدة المرفق 79107


ونظام *mpfi
*
مشاهدة المرفق 79108


----------



## yousif jameel (22 مارس 2012)

مشكور علمجهود


----------

